# Turkey hunting the Lost Creek area



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Went up fishing on Saturday at Lost Creek and on the way up I noticed that the area along the Weber River had alot of cottonwoods and such and looked like it might be a decent area for hunting turkeys next year (if I can draw out) and was wondering what people thought of this area for hunting turkeys and if anyone here ever has. I also noticed there is a alot of private property and also a CWMU unit. How hard is it to gain access in this area around Lost Creek for Turkey hunting? I guess i should also ask if there actually are any birds in this area. Thanks for your responses. Utbowhntr


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

The only public land in that area is the Henefer/Echo WMA. The Lost Creek area used to hold tons of Turkeys, I remember driving up to go fishing and seeing them all over the road through Croydon. I have not seen any the last couple of years.
The CWMUs that border the road up to Lost Creek are: Folley Ridge, Guildersleeve, Hell canyon, and Deseret. The Only CWMU that offers tags through the draw is the Folley Ridge CWMU. I don't know much about it, but it's mostly sage brush hill sides. I have gone door to door in past asking permission to hunt, but most of the residents do not want hunters on thier land. 
If you did get access to hunt, the turkeys would most likely be in the river bottoms. The problem with that is there are roads on both sides of the river bottom and not enough area to be able to discharge a firearm. 
If you are seriously looking into hunting that area your best bet is to contact the CWMU operator and ask him about the turkey hunt. 
Good luck


----------

